# Live recordings



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone have any that they find to be especially realistic for stage depth and width?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Boyce Avenue


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4RyYtkifTM
Bill Withers - Grandma's Hands - YouTube


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

Whether you like the music or not, the Grateful Dead basically pioneered everything good that is in use in live audio reproduction and recording today. Check out some of the more 'reference' quality live recordings (not typically anything that was released by the band during it's heyday), like GOOD FLAC recordings of Dick's Picks, the new Europe 72' box set, or the new Dave's Picks releases. The imagery, dynamic range, and stage presence really are mind blowing for what they are. And a good Phil show will show off things in your substage and system's ability to handle Bass guitar in the higher registers better than any other live music that I know of.


----------



## LovesMusic (Mar 29, 2012)

Back when the Filmore was still up, they recorded some outstanding live performances...ex: Allman Brothers Band...

Also Jeff Becks Live at Ronnie Scotts and again jeff beck live at the Iridium(tribute to Les Paul) both are on CD and DVD.

Tal the bass player is what you call a dream!
Too bad Jeffs a prick and didnt give her more mic.






"Cause weve ended as Lovers"







"Walking in the Sand"


----------



## rideit (Nov 20, 2011)

Yup. All of the sound reinforcement and recording equipment at the Fillmore was owned (and usually operated) by 'Bear' Owsley, the Dead's preeminent sound nerd, and notorious LSD manufacturer.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Randy Crawford & Joe Sample - Live (2012)


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of his music, but there was a live John Mayer record several years ago that was done _very_ well.


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

MFSL allman bros band live at the Fillmore.
Best live recording I've ever heard.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

So something like this should work:





Sounds good on headphones...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

the eagles hell freezes over is a great live album. Also Dave matthews live from red rocks


----------

